# Unknown software exception?



## deanoh (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

When I play a game called ShotOnline I keep getting a pop-up that says the following:

"The exception unknown software exception (0xc0000417) occurred in the application at location 0x101ebfad.

Click on OK to terminate the program"

Sometimes I can be on the game 2 minutes others I can play for a while before it happens and no-one seems to know what it is, I have tried everything, I have even fully restored my laptop incase of any undetected virus or something


----------



## deanoh (Aug 30, 2010)

Thought id let you know, I just ran the ESET Online Scan finished with 0 Infected and 0 cleaned.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

*0xc0000417* = STATUS_INVALID_CRUNTIME_PARAMETER = 
An invalid parameter was passed to a C runtime function.

If this error is limited to a single game/ app, contact the manufacturer.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## deanoh (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi jcgriff,

Thanks for your reply, I have posted this to ShotOnline's support team about 3 days ago but have had no reply so figured I would post around to see if i got ANY idea at all of what the error is.

I will wait for ShotOnline to reply and see what they say/suggest

Thanks again!

Dean


----------



## deanoh (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh I forgot to ask, is there anything I can do that would cause this as I have been playing the game for around 5 months on this laptop and the error only started around 2 weeks ago.

(which is why i thought it could have been a virus etcetc).


----------

